# Quality flour and bread in Valencia?



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

Being Danish and a big bread lover I am struggling with the quality of bread here in Valencia where we've recently moved.

Does anyone know where to get "artisan" bread and/or flour in the area? I bake myself, but can't really do much with the flour on offer in Carrefour and the likes. Need higher quality and more choice than just industrial wheat flour.

Thanks!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Herbolarios should be able to get good flour for you if they haven't already got it in stock. We get ours from
Harinas - Rincón del Segura
However, the minimum order is 20 - 35k. You could contact them and ask if there's a shop that stocks their stuff nearby.
Here's another link that might be interesting for you
El foro del pan • Ver Tema - Valencia (panaderias, tiendas, utensilios, harinas...)
And Carrefour do an eco flour, but I wouldn't say it was great


----------



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

Great, thanks. Looks like quality stuff and there must be a supplier somewhere in Valencia. I'll ask them. I like good bread but it would take me a little while to get through 35 kg of flour (-:


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Is Pan Creativo Artesano near you? It's in Valencia's Barrio del Carmen.
Pan Creativo Artesano. Venta online · Inicio

Or try searching El Foro del Pan:
El foro del pan • Página principal


----------



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

That looks great too! Thanks. Carmen is just a few metro stops away so close enough to go and stock up on flour - I don't mind travelling a bit for the good stuff. And I am going to try that good looking bread too. 

I can see they are also preparing an online bread shop. Very interesting if they start delivering fresh bread at a reasonable cost ...


----------

